# BBQ restaurants in Memphis



## dfi (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a question and this seems to be the place to put it.  In two weeks my wife and I are flying from Detroit to Louisiana, picking up a van and driving back.  the route home takes us through memphis and i figured we would check out some bbq but i have no idea where to go.

curious where anyone would recomend


----------



## dfi (Jul 8, 2011)

upon further review I see that I will also have to be pretty close to Mike Mills place in IL  perhaps I should just hit that one?


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes in that part of the world two guns is the rule. One in your boot and one in the overhauls. You got overhauls I hope? Otherwise they think yall is yankees and could wind up squealing like a piglet on the creek bank like Ned Beatty in the Burt Reynolds movie. Just trying to cover all the bases here.


----------

